# Spreadsheet to calculate distance and bearing or wrecks



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Below is a link to a spreadsheet I made to store fishing numbers in. In the sheet, the first number is the GPS number I use for the pass (somewhere around the #4 buoy you can set this to another number if you like.) The sheet has formulas in it to give the distance and initial bearing from the first number to the each other number. This is useful for me to be able to tellat a glance how far a place is without being nearmy boat or GPS. I put in a couple of numbers as examples. The key things to know are: 1. The Lat and Long need to be in _xx:xx.xxx_ format (degrees:minutes.thousandths of a minute). This is the most common format that I see used. It has to be a colon between the degrees and minutes and has to be a period between the minutes and decimal minutes. 2. Columns D-H are hidden. Leave them hidden, I used these columns to change the decimal minutes to seconds for the math in columns J and K. 3. Columns J and K are calculated fields with fairly longformulas used in the calculations, do not alter these fields directly, only change fields A, B, C, L ,and M. Below is a screenshot of what the sheet looks like and below that is a link to get a copy. There are no macros in the sheet.










Here is a link to get a copy:

http://members.cox.net/dreamweaver21/Distance_and_Bearing_v1.1.xls


----------



## hisseafit (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks I like the spreadsheet

mike


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

that's really cool of you to do weaver. i have fishmapper software on my home computer but i am going to upload your spreadsheet onto my work laptop (company firewalls wont allow foreign software like fishmapper). that way when i am daydreaming at work about a fishing trip, i can pull up the spread sheet to start planning. thanks again.


----------



## Dotta B (Jul 22, 2009)

DreamWeaver21

How do you get the sheet to print if one uses it?



Dotta B


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Dotta B (10/29/2009)*DreamWeaver21
> 
> How do you get the sheet to print if one uses it?
> 
> ...


Same as any other excel file. File > Print. Just download it to your machine and print it. If you are asking how to get it to look better when you print then you can go to Edit > Page break preview and move the blue dotted lines around so you get the information you want on each page. Thanks for bringing this up. I went back and made the default layout print options better and updated the link.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Man, this is an awesome spreadsheet. Thanks for putting it together. Very cool.


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks...will enter some points and see how it works.

Stan


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope it helps. Not sure if you guys have written formulas in excel before but the ones in this sheet are by far the toughest I have worked on. Some of it was cut and paste off the web that I had to modify.


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

I go out of Destin pass, entered lat/long for just off the entrance and started entering fishing spots. Some seemed to be pretty far out, i.e., what should have been no more than 10 or so miles showed as 30+ miles.
All I did was change the coord for 'your pass' to Destin Pass and then entered fishing coord using lat/long format suggested.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

skays said:


> I go out of Destin pass, entered lat/long for just off the entrance and started entering fishing spots. Some seemed to be pretty far out, i.e., what should have been no more than 10 or so miles showed as 30+ miles.
> All I did was change the coord for 'your pass' to Destin Pass and then entered fishing coord using lat/long format suggested.


I'm not sure what is going on there. I punched in my Destin pass number 30:22.786 86:30.444 and everything I had updated to believeable distances and bearings.

You sure you didn't transpose some numbers when you keyed it in? I mean it is not impossible that the sheet is off but the math looks solid and it seems to work for me.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I was wondering if we could substitute a different start number. I'll try it with a little different start point at Pcola Pass and see how it works. I mark distance from the ColRegs line about mid pass.


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

DreamWeaver21

I'm having a problem with the spreadsheet.
I entered the LL for "PASS" and "3 Mile Bridge" in EasyGPS and it comes up with a bearing of 72.50, the spreadsheet says it's 48 degrees. I just downloaded your spreadsheet today and I was wondering if I have the correct one.


----------

